# CHEAP INSURANCE WARNING



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

This may turn out to be premature, but I would rather let you all know now just in case. I'm with Swift but it doesn't just apply to Swiftcover - so check your policies now! Also, sorry but it's a bit of a mission to read through.

Further to Keiths' (T7 KRD) very useful thread : http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... highlight=

and Loic's post in particular: http://www.thatcham.org/research/pdfs/n ... tember.pdf

(This post won't make a lot of sence unless you read these two links)

I did some reading of my own (Swiftcover) Policy. It reads along the lines of - We would prefer you to use our recommended repairers however if you want to use your own, then you will be asked to pay the difference in costs (obviously paraphased)

This has potentially very serious implications to us TT owners.

I got onto Swift, who to be fair have been really helpful and I want to make it clear I have no complaints about them at all.

I wanted to know where I stand given that the TT is of specialised construction (read page 3 of the Thatcham Report on Loic's link above) and that there are only 10 approved repair facilities in the UK. Would Swift expect me to pay to use them?

After a couple of helpful but fruitless calls I spoke to Tony Peppard the Managing Director no less. He understood my concerns, but at the time of the call was not able to confirm if they had an arrangement with an Audi approved facility. He is checking this out and will get back to me.

So the knub of the issue is this - If their approved repairers include an Audi Approved facility, then so be it. But if they don't, and the worst happens, I could find myself in the middle of a difficult argument.

Tony was very candid, and said that he understood fully where I was coming from. He said that Swift's offer is very clear, which it is; and they would not want to mislead. He felt that perhaps my best option was to seek an insurer who specifically covered Audi TT repairs. Please don't misunderstand, we had a very adult conversation and he was in no way being dismissive.

Although he is going to get back to me, I got the impression that even if the car was repaired (structurally) at an Audi approved facility, Swift would then ship it back to their own body repairers to do whatever work they could do in order to keep costs down.

Given all of this, I'm thinking I would rather pay a higher premium and enjoy the car - opinions please?

Sorry to witter on


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

Just by way of a follow up, my insurer sent my TT to Bristol Audi for repair. I was not asked to pay for any difference in cost of repair but, as Bristol Audi aren't on their approved repairers list, was not entitled to a courtesy car....

I think that the 'ability to repair' was more of an issue than being 'approved to repair' in my case. The approved repaire simply did not have the necessary equipment or capability to perform repairs to the aluminium chassis.

Be warned, any repairs carried out at non-Audi approved body repairers may invalidate the vehicle warranty.

Anyway, on the upside, I did get them to 'accidently' fit a 3.2 grille when they were fixing my car. So that made forking out the Â£550 excess slightly less painful!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up FinFerNan; you've clearly done a fiar bit of research here. Your second links doesn't work for me but I read the other post and picked up on just one point - for now.

K7 KRD syas "On a final point, if the car had not been repaired at one of these garages, I am reliably informed that the Audi warranty would be deemed void."

The usual aim of a repair paid for by an insurance company is (AFAIK) to put you and your car back in the same 'condition' as existed before the accident. If a consequence of that repair being carried out in non approved premises is a loss of the warranty, then surely the insurance company is wrong. Or maybe the insurance company would take on the expired portion of the warranty? Or maybe they'd argue that it's consequential damages and they are not liable?

Just random thoughts for now.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm with swiftcover... need to read up on this ASAP...

good post Fin


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

db197 said:


> I'm with swiftcover... need to read up on this ASAP...
> 
> good post Fin


me too. Keep us posted FinFernan and thank you for posting. I personally would rather pay a higher premium and be completely covered for repairs - it may seem paranoid but you just never know :?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Excellent post.

Have my Swiftcover quote ready and waiting to take out when i get back from holiday.

Back to the drawing board now then 

That's presumably why they were so much cheaper than everyone else!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Be aware that this is a warning at this stage. I am aware that Swift have been mentioned quite a few times on here (by me as much as anyone)

To be fair to Swift, their MD took my call and was, in my opinion very sensible. He said that he would check the issue with his senior staff and give me an email response middle of next week.

In short, my point is - even if they do have an Audi approved repairer to do the "specialist" bits of the repair. They will still farm the painting and fitting out to one of their own approved body shops. Clearly I make no comment about the quality of these people. But would you want to take the chance?

Also and of equal importance, Swift will most certainly NOT be the only company doing this. And let's be clear, they are not doing anything wrong, it just may not be the product that I (and you) want.

So, even if you are not with Swift - check your policy carefully!

I will let you all know the instant I get a response from Swift. In the meantime, I for one will be shopping around again.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

just a random thought - is it worth checking out the Audi insurance (think it's with Zurich) to see if they are a possible candidate for insuring with? my logic being that if they are "Audi approved" insurers surely they would take into account this type of thing?

just a thought :?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> just a random thought - is it worth checking out the Audi insurance (think it's with Zurich) to see if they are a possible candidate for insuring with? my logic being that if they are "Audi approved" insurers surely they would take into account this type of thing?
> 
> just a thought :?


My exact plan KAZZAJ :wink: I was Zurich via A Plan previously.


----------



## loic (Nov 14, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > just a random thought - is it worth checking out the Audi insurance (think it's with Zurich) to see if they are a possible candidate for insuring with? my logic being that if they are "Audi approved" insurers surely they would take into account this type of thing?
> ...


Spookily enough, the guys from Bristol Audi recommended Zurich Insurance :wink: :wink:


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

Insurance is like any other product, you get what you pay for. All of these adverts for cheap insurance, guaranteed to beat existing quotes etc are all well and good if the only thing you are bothered about is the price.

Insurance policies are not all the same, and not enough people actually read their policies.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > just a random thought - is it worth checking out the Audi insurance (think it's with Zurich) to see if they are a possible candidate for insuring with? my logic being that if they are "Audi approved" insurers surely they would take into account this type of thing?
> ...


phew! wasn't such a silly observation after all! So do they provide the right cover then?


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

audi insurance were Â£1300 for me... :!:


----------



## misstraddy (May 3, 2007)

Cheapest quote I got was Sainsburys @ Â£462 but having read various threads have decided to go with Audi @ Â£669. Yeh I know it's Â£200 more but in the event of an accident, Sainsburys would not provide me with a Courtesy car if (and it has to) go into an Audi Approved repairer. Decided that as there were so little of these about, the wait could be some time, and a courtesy car would soon add up during this period - if the worse should happen.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > KAZZAJ said:
> ...


I plan to talk to people I trust on Monday. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## Stevester (Jul 14, 2007)

Getting my TT 1st week in October, so i'm doing my insurance homework now.

Here's what i'm being quoted so far:

Swift - Â£437
Sainsbury's - Â£510
Admiral (my current insurer of my Golf Gti) - Â£650
Audi - Â£812!

I'm a 33 yr old married company director, no offences, no accidents

I'll be keeping a eye on this thread with interest!


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

im with sainsburys...

What complications are there of changing you reckon? Im kinda worried about the authorised dealerships.

Surely though you are entitled under a consumer act or what not to have the car repaired by authorised dealers and in this case it would mean one of the 10?

Also maybe some companys havnt discovered there are only 10 yet so premiums on new agreements may shoot up?

Dan


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

deason said:


> im with sainsburys...
> 
> What complications are there of changing you reckon? Im kinda worried about the authorised dealerships.
> 
> ...


Dan

My point was : Would you want to take the risk? and even if they do send your car to get structural repairs carried out by one of the ten, will your insurance company pay to have the fitting out and painting done properly? Have you read your policy?

Ref prices going up - you might be right 

I'm afraid it's as fluffiekins says - you pay's yer money and makes yer choice.

What I am saying is, I did not realise the possible pitfalls of cheaper insurance companies. Now I do, I am doing something about it. Obviously it's up to you what you do, but I hope the post helps people make their minds up.

Having said all that, I would be more than (sic) happy to stay with Swift if I was driving a normal car and I include my last Mercedes in that. They have been spot on IMO about this.

As for cancelling, Swift have said it's just a phone call. Can't speak for the others.


----------



## fluffekins (Jan 20, 2007)

cancelling in all cases will require returning your certificate. Since Jan 2005, you can cancel within the first 14 days without penalty, although the insurer is allowed to charge for the time on risk (pro rata).


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

fluffekins said:


> cancelling in all cases will require returning your certificate. Since Jan 2005, you can cancel within the first 14 days without penalty, although the insurer is allowed to charge for the time on risk (pro rata).


Swift don't issue certificates as such. You print them off yourself.

As I say, they have been very reasonable about all this but I can't speak for the other's.


----------



## Dalmond (Jun 28, 2006)

I was one of the lucky ones in the early deliveries last October and at that time it was difficult to get quotes from many companies. The firm I have insured all my previous Audi's with was quoting upwards of 900 and even then couldn't confirm properly and I was getting a quote from Audi for about 650. I assumed that as Swiftcover quoted on TT's they must have known of the special repair requirements - now I am not so sure. For me Swift appeared to be a good company with a reasonable quote (450 for a2.0 T) - but I think its back to research again before I renew in October. I am beginning to wonder if owning this great car is worth all the hassle (stuck wings, rain in the boot etc). Then you get in, turn the key


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

A quick update:

Zurich are Audi's pref'd insurance provider. They offer on line quotes which may turn out to be better than Audi's offer?

Beware again though - Zurich offer 3 levels of Comp Insurance: Basic, Solutions and Solutions Plus. From what I can gather Audi Insurance have done a deal with Zurich to tailor their cover ie the Audi offer does not include Roadside Assistance whereas the two Solitions offers from Zurich does. My guess is therefore that Zurich "direct" will be dearer - I'm about to check this out.

I have spoken to my "trusted source" and I have fully explained my concerns. They are checking out what deals are available and I expect to hear from them later on.

TBH I don't expect that I am going to come up with anything other than "you get what you pay for"


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok here's the result:

I have decided to cancel my SwiftCover Insurance. Nothing to do with their offer, which is actually very good. Swift have (reasonably) charged me for the time I was on cover with them. They operate cancellations in bands ie upto 30 days - between 30 - 60 days etc.

My only reason for cancelling is that I want to be *certain* that should the worst happen that my car will be repaired by an Audi approved provider. Swift's quote was about Â£400 for me (inc all the usual trimmings)

Audi (Zurich) quoted Â£730. Couldn't get a quote on line via Zurich as their site is down.

Spoke to my previous broker (my trusted source) they have found a similar product to Zurich - ie Audi Approved repairs plus better NCB Protection clauses, otherwise much the same - Â£630 including Legal Protection/NCBP etc. Deal done. This is still Â£200 per year cheaper than my Mk1 225 TTR.

If you want to speak to my contact - James Haynes 0121 742 7961. These guys are very helpful and professional and I wish I had just stuck with them in the first place - lesson learnt!


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks for this FinFernan - I'll be giving your guy a call.

better to be safe than sorry IMO - even if it means shelling out more money a month.

Like you I went with Swift Cover but will be cancelling this now.

Thanks for all your hard work in pulling together this info. Much appreciated.

K


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

I know I'm probably stating the obvious but just thought I'd chuck this in for good measure....

There's some great insurance quote sites but obviously they won't tell you if your TT can be repaired with an authorised dealer but maybe the best way to go is find the cheapest ones, call them, ask te salient questions and work your way down the quotes until you get the right one. Just a thought.

Here's them there sights..........

http://www.moneysupermarket.com/motor/

http://www.confused.com/

http://www.comparethemarket.com/

http://www.gocompare.com/


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> thanks for this FinFernan - I'll be giving your guy a call.
> 
> better to be safe than sorry IMO - even if it means shelling out more money a month.
> 
> ...


Thanks KAZZAJ

It's much as I expected. You'd think I would have learnt by now eh? Ho hum! How's your bad back BTW - are you able to drive your car yet? Have Argos provided you with a little truck yet :roll:

Smartakid - Yeah go for it mate, you possibly will find something cheaper. Let us know how you get on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Make sure you will be able to use Audi Approved facilities without prior authorisation. That's the key I think. Some insurers will require a quote before allowing you to continue.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm with swiftcover ,this year at least.How many times have you claimed? If I need to pay extra will it be as much as the difference in the price of other quotes? Can they void my warranty legally? So many questions


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm with swiftcover ,this year at least.How many times have you claimed? If I need to pay extra will it be as much as the difference in the price of other quotes? Can they void my warranty legally? So many questions


And your point is?


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, I'm not insuring yet, I haven't ordered my TT yet, (I'm gonna be doing so later this week though (can't wait!!!))

Just thought the info might help really. [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 3, 2006)

smartartkid said:


> I know I'm probably stating the obvious but just thought I'd chuck this in for good measure....
> 
> There's some great insurance quote sites but obviously they won't tell you if your TT can be repaired with an authorised dealer but maybe the best way to go is find the cheapest ones, call them, ask te salient questions and work your way down the quotes until you get the right one. Just a thought.
> 
> ...


Sound advice - and I trawled through loads of quotes asking a number of questions regarding cover etc...
Despite getting a number of "cheaper" quotes I decided to stay with my existing insurance provider (First Alternative) as they reduced my premium by a further 10% as I used the nearest equivalent for a comparitive quote....
So 10% off (Â£70 saving) I didnt change.

I also queried the issue about approved repair in light of this thread and they confirmed that I would not be finiancially penalised.....which is nice


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

Just phoned sainsburys.

I asked about using non authorised dealers, they said that if i used a non approved repairer it would mean no courtesy car through Sainsburys only to be arranged by the repairer (big deal).

At the end of the day I think this is Audi's problem not the insurers.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

deason said:


> At the end of the day I think this is Audi's problem not the insurers.


Dan

I don't recall saying it was the insurers who are at fault :?

My aim in posting this issue was to highlight a possible pitfall of using cheaper insurance companies. If some on here who were unaware, now are aware - job done 

For me it is important that I know that should I have an accident, that the car will be repaired as professionally and as well as it is possible to do.

Swift said that they have costed arrangements with body repair shops which help to keep their costs down. This gives me the jitters having been there before.

Frankly, now I am aware of the facts (thanks to T7 KRD and Loic [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ) I for one, would rather not take the risk.

In the final analysis you get what you pay for and I am willing to pay for a premium service. I realise that people may shop around and they may well get a similar service at less money.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> KAZZAJ said:
> 
> 
> > thanks for this FinFernan - I'll be giving your guy a call.
> ...


Just rang your guy and was really helpful. Just waiting for them to get back to me. Was quote Â£612 from Audi insurance so will be interested to see what they come back with. (although I didn't have the BF covered on the Audi insurance so it may well be more expensive than that).

Back is much better thank you - and I can now drive my baby again! yay!

I'll let you know how I get on.

thanks for all your help on this  you're a star!

K


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

KAZZAJ

Thanks for the thanks :lol:

BUT I will wait 'til you get your quote before taking any credit :wink:

Mine was about Â£80 cheaper than Audi.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Fin,

I have also called your guy....! just waiting for a response.... 

to be honest was a bit confused about the whole issue, as a swiftcover person told me 'we have done aluminium repairs on audis' and have to cater for all drivers + pointed me to some wording that said 'warrantee would not be invalidated'

but I can't find these words in the documentation... and then someone else told me the upshot of your investigation - if you want audi approved garage and its not on our list, ultimately you pay the difference

e.g. in bristol swift cover use brunel ford + 2 bodyshops. I called bristol audi who tell me that they are the only audi approved place in the area... say no more.

so pay a higher premium now to be sure about proper repair in the future Vs the cost of paying the swift vs audi approved difference

my audi 'ardon has gone ..... 

thanks for the post mate

Dan


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

db197 said:


> Hi Fin,
> 
> I have also called your guy....! just waiting for a response....
> 
> ...


How did you get on?

I rang him today too! He got a quote, the cheapest from Norwich Union for me, but when I rang back Audi Insurance they actually came in cheaper (even when I added BF on insurance). I'm baffled as everyone on here has said that the Audi insurance has been more expensive -weird. The guy was really helpful and tried everything to beat the quote but no avail even going to Zurich Direct !!! . Audi quote came out at Â£637 (was originally Â£617 without BF). Swift cover was Â£444.

K


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Just shows - the quotes are always negotiable.

Zurich (IMO) are very good, I have had dealings with them in the past  I did not go back to Audi (which for me is rather odd as I'm a bugger for a deal)

However, I have learnt my lesson - fluffekins was right 

As for James Haynes - he's a very helpful bloke who works in an office full of very helpful people. For me, the added value is in their service. I am more than happy to commend them to you all.

It's really good to have someone you feel confident in helping you when things go wrong.

In the final analysis - my Mk2 insurance is still way cheaper than my Mk1 car was.


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

my quote got passed to the beaconsfield office.

if I want audi approved repairers garanteed, then no-one on A-plans books will cover me until I've had the TT for at least 1 year! my previous driving history apparently doesn't have enough performance cars in it. Even then in 1 years time the best they can do is Â£800 ish. bag-o-sh1te...

28 yrs old, 9 yrs no claims...???

so back to square 1. the rock is on my left, and the hard place somewhere behind... :?


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

my quote got passed to the beaconsfield office.

if I want audi approved repairers garanteed, then no-one on A-plans books will cover me until I've had the TT for at least 1 year! my previous driving history apparently doesn't have enough performance cars in it. Even then in 1 years time the best they can do is Â£800 ish. bag-o-sh1te...

28 yrs old, 9 yrs no claims...???

so back to square 1. the rock is on my left, and the hard place somewhere behind... :?


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

That's a pi$$er mate. What was the deal being offered by Audi?


----------



## db197 (Apr 3, 2007)

yeah...

the price from audi (not a deal!) was Â£1300 or something like that.

gonna ring round esure etc do a final check as was asking for 3 yrs NCD before, where as I actually have 9 yrs. maybe a different price...

(long story in case you're wondering. 6 yrs driving without collecting a bonus, broker took a letter from policy holder to give discount, then 3 yrs on my own policy, Zurich convert those 1st 6 yrs into 'full NCD' like the last 3)

Dan


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

db197 said:


> yeah...
> 
> the price from audi (not a deal!) was Â£1300 or something like that.
> 
> ...


Dan

One of the advert's on here is for Noel Dazely. They might be worth checking out. Just make sure you get the cover you want though :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Just when you thought it was all done, another twist in this saga.

The guy I spoke to from Swift (Tony Peppard) phoned me back this morning. He said -

Swift do have a number of VW/Audi approved garages on their books but none of them are able to do the Aluminium repairs previously discussed. Which came as no suprise to him nor I.

However, and here's the thing. He was now able to confirm that Swift would pass the car along to one of the Thatcham list of 10 approved repair outfits if their repair people could not do the work.

So the upshot of all this is this:

If you have a minor shunt ie cosmetic damage only, then Swift will use one of their own repair people. And if you happen to live close to one of their approved VW/Audi guys - happy day's! If not, then who knows who will be working on your pride and joy?

If you have a more serious or major shunt, then we now know that Swift *will* use one of the 10 approved repairers - which is what I predicted but it's now confirmed.

However, this still leaves the fitting out/painting following the structural repairs. Swift have said that in order to keep costs down, they will always use their own approved repairers. So it's back to the post code lottery. Also the car will get passed from pillar to post. I can see plenty of opportunity for things to go wrong and delays etc etc.

I despite this I have to say, that I continue to be impressed by Swift.

It's just that for me, I would rather pay the extra and hopefully not have the hassle. I do realise that for me this represents about Â£250 extra per year, and for others it's a lot more.

Sounds like a simple Cost Benefit Analysis to me!


----------



## TT4Tommy (May 26, 2007)

Im now at the same point ie Â£700 with swift cover Â£900 with audi. I have benefit that i Live within 10 miles of the Audi audenshaw repair centre which is on the "list of ten". Not sure whether I can take comfort from the albeit very helpful comments reported from conversations with swift cover. Does the fact I live near an aluminium repair centre help me or not and would you consider that the benefits, if any, of going with audi justify another 200 on top of already expensive policy


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

TT4Tommy said:


> Im now at the same point ie Â£700 with swift cover Â£900 with audi. I have benefit that i Live within 10 miles of the Audi audenshaw repair centre which is on the "list of ten". Not sure whether I can take comfort from the albeit very helpful comments reported from conversations with swift cover. Does the fact I live near an aluminium repair centre help me or not and would you consider that the benefits, if any, of going with audi justify another 200 on top of already expensive policy


Sorry mate that's got to be your call.

I personally do, and have cancelled my Swift Cover Policy in favour of an alternative arrangement. (which has cost me another Â£250 per year)

I gave details of my contact a couple of posts back. But you will also see that whilst he worked something out for me, two others have not had the same outcome. James Haynes is a decent guy who will do his best for you. Just make sure he understands that you want to have your car repaired by the repairer of your choice - mention the TT forum and he should know what you want. Any prob's PM me.

As they say, nothing ventured...


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

does anyone know the location of the 10 approved repairers? Just curious really to see where my nearest one it. I would hope that having Audi HQ in Milton Keynes there would be one here :?

K


----------



## TT4Tommy (May 26, 2007)

if you go to the beginning of this post there are 2 links, one takes you to the list of dealers. I decided to go with Audi just so Im sure that any repairs will be genuine parts and quality, can be sure of maintaining warranty and Im close to the manchester approved bodyshop. Â£200 increase in insurance but whats that in terms of audi labour? 3 hours ? so happy made right decision. Also swift cover excess was higher


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Here you go KAZZAJ :

Balgores Motors (1982) LtdEssex RM3 0AP 01708 344122

Bristol Audi Avon BS2 0UY 01173 160600

Cougar Direct Bedfordshire LU2 0AR 01582 411120

Medcalf & Co (Coachbuilders) Limited Surrey KT16 8HG 01932 563026

Poole AudiDorset BH12 4MQ 0870 3502059

Reynolds of Rushock Ltd Worcestershire WR9 0NR 01299 250800

Shorade Accident Repair Centre Staffordshire WS11 0HP 01543 462240

Smith Knight Fay AudenshawCheshireSK14 2BZ0161 368 0088

Summers Motors Limited Kent TN27 8JW 01580 291910

Wayside Milton Keynes Buckinghamshire MK1 1EX 01908 270787

There's one on your doorstep :wink:


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Here you go KAZZAJ :
> 
> Balgores Motors (1982) LtdEssex RM3 0AP 01708 344122
> 
> ...


oh thanks hun your a star! ooh yes that is very much on my doorstep! That's where I bought my baby from.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Bulls Eye!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

*BUMP* (for my benefit and possibly others). Digging into this sesspit as I type. It stinks. Having had previous experience of Insurance doing its best to wriggle out of claims, im doing this by the book. Whats scary is Audi Insurance cant find my car on a list ! Worse still, they didnt have a clue what some of the factory fitted options were, or values of them, and dont even ask me to recite my description of Magnetic ride to the very sexy lady voice on the end of the phone. Directloine chap was laughing at me talking through the factory fitted options... grrrr. I'll be doing an update once I have my insurance sorted - god knows who with just yet.


----------



## chilliman (Sep 22, 2007)

KAZZAJ said:


> FinFerNan said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go KAZZAJ :
> ...


Hmmm I'm with swift and was getting a tad worried here but Shorade is just up the road from me! 8)


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

BobFat said:


> I'll be doing an update once I have my insurance sorted - god knows who with just yet.


Neil - try talking to my people: James Haynes 0121 742 7961 see how you get on. Not the cheapest, but that's the reason I started this thread.

Any news from your dealer - your car due next week??


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks Fin, number in the phone for a call while enroute to office. Car should be in UK now. Consigned and registered end of week. Finance just a few days - mid to end next week collect - fingers crossed no damage to car in transit !


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Should be ok - I understand most damage is done before they get to the docks. So as long as your car is not delayed (which yours clearly has not been) it should be fine.

Hope all is well and I am looking forward to seeing your piccies mate!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the contact Fin. I got in touch with James, but I too was then passed to Beaconsfield office. This office ONLY deals with Insurance Group 17 and above cars. The chaps name is Carl and we discussed varying levels of Insurance for some time. So its not just James who knows what he's talking about in this broker. The up shot of it is I will most probably insure through them because for me at least I know that they know what they are talking about. By far the most helpful of any insurer I contacted and actually one of the most competitive too.

The benefits speak for themselves
1. Any accident - Audi approved repairs - no questions asked - and if 1 of the 10 approved repairers required - not a problem.
2. Windscreen damage - Again Audi supplied and fitted - no back street cowboys here.
3. Theft, e.g. wheels. Insured to replace like for like. And this is one that most insurance companies catch you out on. Even a simple factory upgrade of wheel from 17" to 18" as an example may not be covered with many insurers as they only cover 'standard model'. So if your RS4's were nicked, some insurers would happily put 17's on in their place.

And when you speak to most insurer sales lines, they have no idea themselves so do you ever really know what your buying.

So its c Â£620 p.a. No tracker reqd. up to 20k miles p.a. (must check that), Â£350 excess, and i'm 34 with max no claims and wife a named driver. Oh, and I have 3 points (SP30 - fixed penalty speeding) earlier this year, and car will mainly live on a private drive when not being driven.

So when someone posts premiums like Â£300 quid and say nothing more, question what insurance they have, what excess they have, how old they are, and do they actually now how protected they really are.

So thank you Fin for this thread, it has helped me out tremendously.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Cheers Neil HTH [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

But I can't take all the credit. T7 KRD and Loic started this all off.


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Probably the only one here but I'm actually insured through Audi - very good quote and guaranteed Audi centre repairs / parts should the worst happen.

There's maybe ups and downs with lots of insurance companies but this seemed like the best option for me.

So far so good, great telephone service, polite and v. friendly. No complaints.



Go on then, someone tell me I'm wrong......


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

ricka said:


> Probably the only one here but I'm actually insured through Audi - very good quote and guaranteed Audi centre repairs / parts should the worst happen.
> 
> There's maybe ups and downs with lots of insurance companies but this seemed like the best option for me.
> 
> ...


Not at all. Audi use Zurich who I have found to be excellent when I used them previously.

Many on here find them to be expensive but that's only when you compare them with the cheapo's like Swift etc. which is where this thread come in..................


----------



## ricka (Mar 31, 2007)

Cheers Fin, I know what you're saying.


----------



## KAZZAJ (Jan 13, 2007)

BUMPING AGAIN

Gives anyone food for thought when considering insurance.


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

all for info, Fin kindly drafted up his experience to share with everyone who visits the knowledge portal. Its in the Owners Area under Insurance.

Thanks Paul for your contribution. Much appreciated.


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

Just wany to clarify something.

If your car was repaired by your Insurance company, and they used one of their approved repairers, it would invalidate your warranty, even though the Insurance company states that it would not?


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

Well your warranty is not with the Insurance company is it. Its with Audi. And if the repair does not meet the strict guidelines required for this type of construction it is understandable that Audi would not wish to be held responsible by you the customer for a less than satisfactory repair.

So it is a very real risk. The fact that the Insurer says it will not invalidate your warranty is a very general statement. You should check carefully such matters with the insurer and if you are not able to receive an appropriate 'in writing' confirmation then I would suggest you find an insurer that can, or better still an insurer that has NO issue with using the Audi approved repair network.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hoofboy2 (Apr 6, 2007)

I would just like to say what a great post this is.

I have decided to go with audi insurance after reading this. I did get some cheap quotes of around Â£400, but for peace of mind I have gone with audi's Â£611. Reasuringly they asked about options and they are listed on the policy. IMHO it is worth it.

Thanks Fin for starting the post


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

hoofboy2 said:


> I would just like to say what a great post this is.
> 
> I have decided to go with audi insurance after reading this. I did get some cheap quotes of around Â£400, but for peace of mind I have gone with audi's Â£611. Reasuringly they asked about options and they are listed on the policy. IMHO it is worth it.
> 
> Thanks Fin for starting the post


You're very kind, thank you [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

And me - thanks Fin. Excellent contribution and much appreciated....

For the record -

when I had my TT MK2 stolen last year, I was with Admiral. There was superficial damage to the paint, but I still insisted on it going back to Audi so as to not void any part of my Warranty. Admiral obliged and were ultra helpful, which is more than can be said about the Audi garage it went to.....

Admiral are cheapest for me, with mods too.

The only down side to their policy is this - if your car is stolen and not recovered within 1 year of ownership, you are not provided with a brand new replacement (I believe other companies do this?). However, if you get GAP (I DIDNT!!) this should counter this issue...

Anyway, needless to say I sold the 3.2. The cars really are not the same once someone has been in it.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Found this on Thatcham's website:

http://www.thatcham.org/about/index.jsp?page=13

I don't know exactly what it means. But I think it's a fair guess that Insurance Companies who actually subscribe to and support Thatcham, can not really claim not to know about the specialist repairs.

Perhaps :?

Views anyone?


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

That is interesting, continuing a fine thread. Been couple of insurance threads recently, worth bumping this one.


----------



## kdes24uk (May 10, 2007)

very interesting thread...

I thought that each new model of car was examined by a body representing the Insurance companies (thatcham?) and typical repair costs worked out for the varying types of repairs. The cars were then given recommended group numbers - reflecting the cost and risk. Surely this is the sole reason for the groupings. Therefore insurance companies should already have a very clear undersatnding of the 'risk' they are taking on and the likely cost of repairing the Aluminium bits properly should not come as a suprise to them.

Kev


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

kdes24uk said:


> very interesting thread...
> 
> I thought that each new model of car was examined by a body representing the Insurance companies (thatcham?) and typical repair costs worked out for the varying types of repairs. The cars were then given recommended group numbers - reflecting the cost and risk. Surely this is the sole reason for the groupings. Therefore insurance companies should already have a very clear undersatnding of the 'risk' they are taking on and the likely cost of repairing the Aluminium bits properly should not come as a suprise to them.
> 
> Kev


You would think so wouldn't you. TBH this thread was started last year, but when I spoke to the Director of Swiftcover at thet time he did not know. However I am sure you are correct now.

However, this was not really the biggest problem. For me the thought of my car being shipped from a Thatcham approved repairer to "cheapo insurance body repair company" for painting and finishing filled me with dread. I concluded that I would rather pay the extra and know that if the worst happens, my car goes straight to a Thatcham approved centre and stays there until completed.

Oh yes - Welcome to the forum


----------



## Jobluenose (Apr 22, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> kdes24uk said:
> 
> 
> > very interesting thread...
> ...


FinFerNan, I notice you're in Solihull - is your insurance broker too and if so, who is it? Need to get my new TT insured and have no no claims as have been driving company cars for 12 years, so I'm looking for a good insurance broker!


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi mate

I used A PLan on the Coventry Road. Speak to James Haines on 0121 742 7961. Tell him you came via the TTF and he will sort you out - Top service from these guys!

Alternatively, give LV a call - they are "Thatcham Approved" and ask them if you have an accident will your car go to a Thatcham Approved Aluminium Repair Specialist such as Reynolds of Rushock (Worcester based) If they say yes and they are cheaper - let us know!


----------



## Jobluenose (Apr 22, 2008)

FinFerNan said:


> Hi mate
> 
> I used A PLan on the Coventry Road. Speak to James Haines on 0121 742 7961. Tell him you came via the TTF and he will sort you out - Top service from these guys!
> 
> Alternatively, give LV a call - they are "Thatcham Approved" and ask them if you have an accident will your car go to a Thatcham Approved Aluminium Repair Specialist such as Reynolds of Rushock (Worcester based) If they say yes and they are cheaper - let us know!


A-Plan, brilliant - next door to the office and my company already has an employee deal with them! Will try LV too. Many thanks!


----------



## mstephensongolf (Jul 28, 2008)

Hi there, just wondered if any one had any dealings with direct line on this matter, am very worried and contacting them was not that helpful, and after reading some of this i am cautious to believe what they say anyway.

I struggle to find insurance companies that will insure me not because of the car but because my occupation is a Professional Golfer (club professional) and they class me as a professional sports person rightly or wrongly. So i am limited to who will insure me and now this worry has added more complications although this post is fantastic and much appreciated.

Another note is i feel its not fair on audis part to the locations of the centres, as the closest one to the north of england if im not mistaken is chesire, in this instance would i return it to my dealer and wud they take care of sending it to these centres, i feel its the least they can do.

Many thanks to all who contributed to this post, im finding this forum and its more established TT owners are very knowlegeable and helpful

Mark


----------



## MaxxPower (Mar 26, 2010)

I know I'm reviving an old thread here, but I was wondering if there had been any updates on this? Like many others the cheapest insurance quote I have found is with Swiftcover.

Right now my insurance is with Zurich (on my Honda Civic that I'll be trading for a TT 2.0L TFSI Coupe in just 10 more hours) and I'll probably just switch that over to the TT for the remainder of the years policy. However come October when my insurance is up for renewal I'll be looking around again.
I tried getting a new quote from Zurich's website however it only gives me a quote from Endsleigh. Looks like I'll need to phone Zurich for a quote.


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

Go to admiral, saved me £450. Also for a remap and miltek exhaust they only want another £111. Bargain :twisted:


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

They charged you £111! Wow - didnt think it would add that much to the premium!

Couple of questions if you dont mind!

- does the remap / miletek exhaust affect your warranty - have Audi confirmed anything?
- How much is the remap?
- What performance improvement can be obtained from the remap?

PS. Looking forward to the Ittalia trip! All paid and now part of the crew  
PPS. Think I might of got caught by a speed camera yesterday  Was at traffic lights - lights were green, and it flashed twice. Read up that they can now measure speed, and may have been doing about 10mph over the limit  Was a car coming the other way who I believe must have been jumping a red (as the filter was on crossing their path) - but not sure these camera can pick up oncoming traffic!? Anxious couple of weeks ahead [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate, the remap alone is 1200 and will give you 405bhp and 400 ftlb torque, big jump isnt it

With the miltek around 425bhp and 420 lbft torque if i remember correctly. Not sure about the warranty, :? If you are dont do it


----------

